# Crunchy Cake Crust? (no nuts!)



## yo_chef (Feb 10, 2008)

I am absolutely in love with the crusts on freshly baked yellow cakes/pound cakes. I especially love the crispy bits on the corners and edges that i suppose most people throw away because they are "dry", as opposed to the moistness of the cake itself. I am looking for a recipe that would *only* make this crust, perhaps in cookie form? although i would enjoy it more in a sheet form.

Note: This is NOT similar to phyllo dough, puff pastry, or those crunchy pecan crusts or graham cracker crusts. it is simply a dry crunchy crusty piece of yellow cake.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

try making a cake recipe but spread it very thinly on large, low baking sheets, or even on cookie sheets, and bake, probably a little lower than a cake would be, like 325 maybe? and watch them like a hawk so they don;t burn. You shoudl get mostly crust and no cake. Though i would gladly shave my cakes and send you the crusts, and you send me the moisty crumb!


----------

